
Principles of biological computation: from circadian clock to evolution - nabla9
https://egtheory.wordpress.com/2019/09/28/biological-computation-3/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
".. that we should look for inspiration in the circuit boards of washing
machines and the advice of old Bell Labs telephone repair manuals if we want
to find the design principles of gene-regulatory networks." Makes sense. Being
able to mentally formulate an analog solution from a digital problem is a
dying art that is mainly the domain of those alive at the time of analog and
digital interaction.

